

Extempore - statically typed, GC-less, JIT compiled lisp dialect - reirob
http://extempore.moso.com.au/

======
reirob
There have been two posts about it long time ago but they went completely
unnoticed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5397123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5397123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5125339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5125339)

I personally am very impressed about it. The github address is:

[https://github.com/digego/extempore](https://github.com/digego/extempore)

Documentation:

[http://benswift.me/extempore-docs/](http://benswift.me/extempore-docs/)

And according to Google Groups it seems to be active:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/extemporelang](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/extemporelang)

